# I found an amazing terrible movie



## Lioedevon427 (Oct 31, 2021)

I found a C movie on Amazon Prime called Furry Nights and it is the funniest shit I’ve seen. It’s Blair Witch with shitty fur suits off Amazon.






Seeing people try and make a guy in a $20 wolf mask scary is the funniest fuckinf shit I’ve seen


----------



## Outré (Oct 31, 2021)

Hehe. I’d probably watch that. Is the full movie streaming on anything?


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Nov 1, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Hehe. I’d probably watch that. Is the full movie streaming on anything?


It’s on Prime for like 99c-
It’s terrible lol, the director thinks all furries talk in high pitched voices and bark


----------



## Outré (Nov 1, 2021)

I think the whole movie is actually on YouTube. I havnt watched it yet though


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Nov 1, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I think the whole movie is actually on YouTube. I havnt watched it yet though


Aw man, that means I wasted a dollar :/


----------



## Kumali (Nov 1, 2021)

It looks hysterically godawful. I just fast-forwarded to random scenes for a few seconds at a time, had a cheap laugh at each one and left it at that. 

Can't help wondering if the whole thing isn't a spoof, both on furries and on Blair Witch-style horror movies.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 1, 2021)

Whoa, okay okay.. Let's hope some random audiences ain't getting such impressions on Furries before it's too late..

It's possible regarding such a movie was directed, filmed and released, it makes me kinda paranoid >n<


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 1, 2021)

So they made a movie that's basically a shitpost, not sure if prop worthy or just mentally impaired


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 1, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> It’s terrible lol, the director thinks all furries talk in high pitched voices and bark


I feel this is a truth


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 1, 2021)

It wouldn't be nearly as creepy if they didn't use the most grotesque looking "fursuits" in movies because it is amplifies the disturbing feelings of those who are put off by furries.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 1, 2021)

Most movies involving furries are pretty terrible. I really have no interest in movies involving furries unless it's a sequel to Revenge of the Nerds where Lambda is a bunch of furries. I'd totally pitch in on a kickstarter for that one to get made.


----------



## Outré (Nov 1, 2021)

Hehe, that would be epic.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Nov 2, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Whoa, okay okay.. Let's hope some random audiences ain't getting such impressions on Furries before it's too late..
> 
> It's possible regarding such a movie was directed, filmed and released, it makes me kinda paranoid >n<


I don’t think many people are watching it and gonna take it seriously to be honest. I only found it by searching for a shitty spoof movie called Panman about a serial killer that wears a pot on his head


----------



## okelokey (Nov 2, 2021)

Wooow. I'm getting some friends together to watch this!


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 23, 2021)

Haha that movie comes up whenever I search "furry" on my TV. Along with Furry Vengeance, which looks equally god-awful lol


----------



## nykalily (Dec 23, 2021)

0_____________________0

beautiful


----------



## ansfert (Jan 9, 2022)

It’s definitely not a good movie, but it has its moments. The acting ranges from terrible to actually decent and the film is shot competently. The tone is inconsistent, being a horror comedy and a straight horror at times, both to varying levels of success.

I can’t decide if I’m glad I watched it, but it’s certainly something...


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 7, 2022)

I found this movie as well, haven't had a chance to watch it.








						Bizarre 'Lone Wolf' promises fursuit slasher/sewing action
					





					www.flayrah.com


----------



## Kumali (Feb 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I found this movie as well, haven't had a chance to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the comment someone left there: "I mean, it looks bad, and basically _incorrect_, but in _new, exciting_ ways, at least."

Can't help thinking of the Beavis & Butthead line: "The great thing about this band is that they suck in entirely new ways, ways we haven't seen before."


----------



## Troj (Feb 8, 2022)

I love B movies, indie movies, and, of course, nods to the furry fandom! Haven't been able to find either of these films yet, though.


----------



## Kumali (Feb 9, 2022)

Troj said:


> Haven't been able to find either of these films yet, though.



Furry Nights is on YouTube in its entirety - link above in post #6

Enjoy


----------



## Troj (Feb 9, 2022)

Ooh, missed that! Thanks.


----------



## Raever (Feb 13, 2022)

It looks hilarious, anyone with mild intelligence can see it's a parody and likely won't assume furries are "like this" when watching the movie.
For those that do, should we really bother worrying about them? I think it's better to just be amused with the spoof. x3
You guys ever seen Bubba the Redneck Werewolf? It's...pure gold.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2022)

Raever said:


> It looks hilarious, anyone with mild intelligence can see it's a parody and likely won't assume furries are "like this" when watching the movie.
> For those that do, should we really bother worrying about them? I think it's better to just be amused with the spoof. x3
> You guys ever seen Bubba the Redneck Werewolf? It's...pure gold.



_<the cat doubles over in laughter, tears streaming from his whiskers> _OH MY...OH MY WOW...that's hilarious!!! Thank you so much for this one!

_<he quickly grabs a notepad and flipping a few pages in, jots the name down under a page with the header "catnip movies"> _


----------



## Raever (Feb 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat doubles over in laughter, tears streaming from his whiskers> _OH MY...OH MY WOW...that's hilarious!!! Thank you so much for this one!
> 
> _<he quickly grabs a notepad and flipping a few pages in, jots the name down under a page with the header "catnip movies"> _



It's directed by the guy who made the original comic - and said guy also plays Satan in the movie.
It's filmed in Plant City, Florida so you know it's going to be a wild ride. I definitely recommend watching it.


----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 30, 2022)

I do movie nights with my brother and his friend. Maybe I'll recommend this for a bad movie night


----------



## lonipover (May 9, 2022)

excellent find! i'll definitely add furry nights to my watchlist for bad movie nights.

this is also on the list: velocipastor, a pastor who turns into a velociraptor sometimes. it also appears to be free on youtube. that kings of horror channel on youtube seems to be doing the lords work.


----------



## Troj (May 10, 2022)

Loved Velocipastor. The gag at the start of the film with the note to insert the FX later had me rolling.


----------

